# penn 209 rebuild - 12/27/09



## alantani

penn 209 rebuild - 12/27/09

this is another post that is long overdue. here is our reel, a basic, stock penn 209.




























we're going to start with the left side plate. all we have to do be back out each of the left side plate screws (key #'s 32 and 38), one at a time. 










add a bead of grease to each screw or screw hole, but do this one screw at a time.










now back out each of the right side plate screws (key #32 and 38) and set them aside.










at this point, the reels separates multiple pieces.










lightly grease the clamp screws (key #34), then reassemble the rod clamp assembly.



















this reel is not going to win any distance casting competitions, so we'll lube the left side bushing (key #40) with corrosion x.










install the spool (key #29L) back into the left side plate assembly (key #27) and set it aside. 










now for the right side plate. remove the handle lock screw (key #23A).










remove the handle screw (key #23).










removed the handle assembly (key #24).










remove the star drag (key #10).










note the condition of the brass gear sleeve (key #98). this one is fine.










back out the four bridge screws (key #'s 16 and 17).










the bridge assembly (key #3) will drop right out. carefully set the side plate down and leave all the other parts right where they are. do not flip the right side plate (key #1) over at this time.










take a moment now to find the dog (key #15) and dog spring (key #14) and place them in a safe place.










now for the bridge assembly (key #3).










here's what it looks like when it's in pieces. we are going to change out the fiber washer (key #4) for a penn #6-113 drag washer that has been ground down to size. we are also going to change out the brass gear sleeve (key #98) for an aftermarket stainless steel gear sleeve (pennparts.com #98-155AT) that has been double drilled for the most precise fit. 










use a pin punch to remove the retaining pin from the stock gear sleeve (key #98).










to install the new stainless steel gear sleeve (pennparts.com #98-155AT), lube the inside with corrosion x, slide the gear sleeve over the post of the bridge plate, then select the retaining pin hole that gives you the least amount of play without binding.










add a coat of cal's grease to the four carbon fiber drag washers (key #6).










here is the final bridge assembly. we have to leave out the tension washer (key #8) because the #6-113 drag washer replacing the fiber washer (key #4) under the main gear (key #5) is thicker. 










a full discussion of the rebuild procedure for these side plates is in the 500 jigmaster rebuild post http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=20.0 . please review this post if the side plate bridge screws have been removed. for now, let's just say that your side plate is sitting quietly and in one piece, just like this. 










place your left index and middle fingers over the four bridge screws (key #16 and 17).










hold the right side plate assembly (key #1) carefully between your left thumb and ring finger.










now you can flip over the right side plate assembly without fear of the bridge screws falling out. 










lube with pinion gear (key #13) and right side bushing (key #26) with corrosion x. 










slide the bridge assembly (key #3) into place, the rotated it 90 degrees counterclockwise from it's final position as seen here.


----------



## alantani

install the dog (key #15).










rotate the bridge clockwise (key #3) until it covers half of the bridge screw (key #16).










press down on the bridge plate (key #3) and install the dog spring (key #14) as shown.










with your right index finger, press the dog spring (key #14) into position.










rotate the bridge plate (key #3) clockwise to its final position. your left ring and index fingers have been covering the bridge screws (key #16 and 17) this entire time.










with a right hand assist, flip the right side plate assembly (key #1) over while holding the bridge assembly (key #3) in place. 










cinch down the four bridge screws (key #'s 16 and 17).










let's check your work so far. turn the gear sleeve (key #98). make sure it clicks in the forward direction and does not go backwards.










work the eccentric lever (key #27) and make sure that the pinion gear (key #13) moves in and out.










install the star drag (key #10) and turn it down until the star clears the "shoulders" of the gear sleeve (key #98). 










this is already way more work than the reel is worth, but we're going to install a kolekar handle grip. to start, we are going to drill out the back of the spindle of the handle grip.










remove the handle arm and toss the old grip. 










drill out the hole just a little larger using a 3/16ths inch drill bit.










bolt on a 2/0 kolekar grip.










install the new handle assembly (key #24).










install the handle screw (key #23), lining up the ridges to install the handle lock screw (key #23A).










install the handle lock screw (key #23A).










now to assemble the reel. the spool (key #29L) is already in the left side plate (key #27) and frame assembly. install the right side plate (key #1) and screw in ONLY one of the right side plate screws. we're going in just a few threads, and that's all. it's staying loose. watch, you'll see why in a minute. 



















now wrap a rubber band around the reel at the 3 and 9 o'clock positions.










install the worm (key #42) and line guide assembly (key #'s 46, 47 and 48) as a unit. 










note first the flat faces on the left side of the worm (key #42).










the worm (key #42) will fit properly when the left side is keyed into the worm gear (key #45).










now for the worm shield (key #50). note that it is asymmetric and that there are tabs on the ends.










install the shield with the "shallow side out."










match up the tabs of the worm shield (key #50) with the holes in the side rings (key #'s 2 and 28). 



















everything is all lined up, right? give the spool a spin just to make sure. if everything is lined up properly, the spool will spin easily. 










install the remaining right side plate screws (key #'s 32 and 38) and you're ready to adjust the reel. 










ok, your reel is all together and it looks great! the handle turns easily, the star drag puts plenty of pressure on the drag stack and the drag is smooth. now we need only adjust the spool tension and the leveler tension. let's start by backing off the tension on the right side worm bearing (key #43) until it's nice and loose. 










now back the tension off of the left side spool bearing (key #40). 










now spin the spool (key #29L) and it should spin freely.










tighten down the left side spool bearing (key #40) until you have zero load and zero freeplay. the spool should still spin freely.










finally, tighten down the right side worm bearing (key #43) until it also has zero load and zero freeplay.










and you're done!


----------



## Sandcrab

Alan,

Thanks! I have a 109 and 309 - this should help me with those. 

Appreciated your posting on the Saltist rebuild...  It make my life a lot easier!

Sandcrab


----------



## Tracker16

Nice trick with the rubberband. You almost need three hands to put the levelwind back in otherwise


----------



## PEEWEE

I'm rebuilding a couple of old Penn's myself.. This info will come in handy, thanks..


----------



## sprtsracer

Tracker16 said:


> Nice trick with the rubberband. You almost need three hands to put the levelwind back in otherwise


Ditto! I've rebuilt several of these, but the rubber band trick will REALLY help!


----------



## alantani

one of the reasons that i held off writing this one for so long is that i did not have a good way of getting the damned thing together. i finally stumbled on to this during the summer. otherwise i needed three hands to get everything to fit. the rubber band was basically the third hand. 

the big advantage of this reel is that you can do all of the upgrades and fish with this reel for years. at some point, it actually WILL turn green and get packed with sand. it's no problem. hit hard with a water hose to blow out the sand, then soak it overnight in a bucket of vinegar and then hide it in the back of the wife's dishwasher and run a cycle or two. it will come out sparkling. your wife will get suspicious when you rush to unload the dishes (for the first time since you were dating), so don't get busted or she will make you pay dearly. don't forget to spray it down with corrosion x after you sneak it out of the house! alan


----------



## Finny

Thanks your posts are great


----------



## RuddeDogg

Finny said:


> Thanks your posts are great


I'll second that.


----------



## brandonmc

Thanks again Alan. You have provided more in depth reel repair/maintenance info than anyone on the Internet.

You've inspired me to crack open a couple that I wouldn't have even attempted!:fishing:


----------



## Fishman

Thanks Alan would love to see more Daiwa rebuilds. I’m a fan of these reels. I’ve enjoyed searching your post here and elsewhere


----------



## SnookMook

This is an absolute invaluable thread. Me and my main reel guy (he's young, but good) tried to fix one of these about a year ago. I wish this thread was available then, cause we were pulling our hair out. 

However, this humorous secondary post makes the thread even better. LOL



alantani said:


> then hide it in the back of the wife's dishwasher and run a cycle or two. it will come out sparkling. your wife will get suspicious when you rush to unload the dishes (for the first time since you were dating), so don't get busted or she will make you pay dearly. don't forget to spray it down with corrosion x after you sneak it out of the house! alan


I don't care who you are, that's some funny stuff right there. LOL


----------



## Charlie2

*Levelwinon 209*



Tracker16 said:


> Nice trick with the rubberband. You almost need three hands to put the levelwind back in otherwise


I've had some bad experiences with Penn level winds and leave them out when reassembling the reel.

I replace it with a crossbar to maintain the rigidity and it works wonderfully.

I'd like to hear comments from other users on the Penn level wind .

A Mag 10; ditto. I replace the level wind with a crossbar and add one magnet. Makes the reel operate better. IMHO.

A very good presentation. C2


----------



## MDubious

I just got an old 155 I am currently restoring and what timing to come across this!!! Thank you as this will be extremely helpful to me!


----------



## alantani

MDubious said:


> I just got an old 155 I am currently restoring and what timing to come across this!!! Thank you as this will be extremely helpful to me!


the 155 actually has a different type of dog spring. here's the schematic http://www.scottsbt.com/catalog/store/images/pennparts/schematics/155l.pdf and here is the post on the penn 114h. it has a similar set up. http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=208.0 please let us know how you do. alan


----------



## Fishman

alantani said:


> the 155 actually has a different type of dog spring. here's the schematic http://www.scottsbt.com/catalog/store/images/pennparts/schematics/155l.pdf and here is the post on the penn 114h. it has a similar set up. http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=208.0 please let us know how you do. alan


Alan how much of a difference is there as far a repairing in the 155 and 113h/114h? I sah this only because you have the two links together in this post.


----------



## alantani

the dog spring install is similar to the 114H, not the 113H. that's the only difference.. once you get that down, it's a piece of cake. alan


----------



## MDubious

Thank you sooo much again, and thank you for the link to the 114h. The only problem I had was when the dog spring and the dog popped out and I went into panic mode! I put the reel back together to find the handle turning both ways...yeah stupid me put the dog and spring back in wrong, I actually put the dog upside down (numbers of the part facing down) and the spring was wrong too. Your link helped me put it back together correctly and now it's ready for line and the spring! Thanks again!


----------



## alantani

this is what it's all about!


----------



## sprtsracer

SPROING!!! Watch out for the flying dog spring!!!


----------

